# Garden shots



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2015)

Here are a few shots of our garden. It's a lot of weeding but very enjoyable...stress relief after a long day. I'm constantly adding plants or moving them around to find that 'perfect' spot.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2015)

Peaceful garden! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2015)

A couple more....two of our apple trees in full bloom last month. We had our big family BBQ that day and it worked out perfectly to have both in full flower.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2015)

....and some extras.......


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2015)

Lovely spot! Did you do all the landscaping since you moved there?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice. I like your giant rain barrel in the last photo...LOL.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice, and nice kitty!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2015)

Dot....the garden under the pink flowered crabapple was mostly done. The rest was a rough outline with a scruffy plant stuck in here and there. There are still bare spots as you can see....it's a work in progress. The area under the white flowered apple tree (eating apples....yum!) I have made into a woodland garden. A lot of fun!

That old water tower is right beside us. It's so neat.....kind of like Petticoat Junction! There is a brand new modern water tower on the north edge of the village but I hope they leave our old tower up. It's a conversation piece for sure!

Right now we are working on the front garden. I will post photos whenever we get it done.

I will also post photos when the crocusmia 'Lucifer' and orange daylilies bloom.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice yard Wendy.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 23, 2015)

Beautiful work! Ours is a total weed patch--we just try to manage as best we can.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 23, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Nice. I like your giant rain barrel in the last photo...LOL.



Apparently "go away green" wasn't successful in this case

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/pai...48e24798f4fbf22ab&utm_source=email_newsletter


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2015)

Too bad the bleeding hearts are past their time.
Lovely yard. Go bare foot much?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Apparently "go away green" wasn't successful in this case
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/pai...48e24798f4fbf22ab&utm_source=email_newsletter




LOL! Too funny!

Thank you everyone. I quite enjoy our garden....and walking barefoot in the no-weed lawn. John M came for a visit today so I got to show him the garden. (Plus he brought me more strap leaf Paphs.:evil: )


----------



## John M (Jun 23, 2015)

There's lots going on in your gardens, Wendy. It was so nice and tidy! When I grow up, my gardens will look just as nice! It's nice to see the photos of the apple trees in bloom. Of course, today the blooms were long gone; so, I didn't realize how really beautiful they must've been, just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 26, 2015)

Lovely. luscious green grass.


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2015)

Wonderful photos of your garden.

Thanks.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

makes me want to have a house with a garden. 

I love dianthus!
and all those Day Lilies waiting to pop! What colors are they?


----------



## Wendy (Jul 13, 2015)

The orange daylilies are blooming along with Bee Balm (Monarda) and Baby's Breath. I forget the name of the feathery purple flower but it is in the clover family. The Bee Balm is actually a very rich, deep red/purple.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 13, 2015)

Gregory


----------



## Wendy (Jul 13, 2015)

Our front garden under construction. When we moved here this was covered in cedar trees that went over the edge of the roof. We yanked the trees out and left it for almost two years so we could pull the stumps and roots after they rotted a while. The front part is being turned back into lawn and has been re-seeded. The garden still needs landscape cloth and mulch and a couple decorative rocks. I can't wait to see it next year when the plants are mature and established. It was a lot of back breaking, sweaty work (although it may not look like it from the photos) but Steve and I love doing it.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow! So nice and tranquil with all those beautiful plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2015)

Lots of space for nice things!


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2015)

I've got to do a LOT of dividing this fall and I so wish we
could find a way to get some divisions to you. Tons of
pastel daylilies, Shastas,Rudbeckia, Columbine seeds.
Can I send seeds to you? Oh, and a very bright red coneflower that's an exceptional grower.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 4, 2015)

I love coneflower! They are so unique.

A few more photos. A thunderstorm just rolled through so some of the plants are beaten down a bit. The Crocosmia is in full bloom....love this flower. The flowers are actually a VERY deep rich red.....camera wouldn't pick it up. The plant is even beautiful out of flower. We added a Blackberry Lily to the front garden....it has cool orange spotted, star shaped flowers.


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice!
Our crocosmia is just wrapping up. The Lobelia take over from here to attract the hummers.

When I moved here, the first thing I did was yank all of the Hostas. I hate them.
They look great at your place


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow!!!! Gorgeous Crocosmias!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2015)

My crocosmias are about done, also. I love their bright color.


----------

